
The United States Must Be the World’s Policeman - rev
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-united-states-must-be-the-worlds-policeman-1474412665
======
dalke
I now have Ochs' "Cops of the World" running through my head:

    
    
      'Cause we're the Cops of the World, boys
      We're the Cops of the World
      Our boots are needing a shine, boys
      Boots are needing a shine
    
      But our Coca-cola is fine, boys
      Coca-cola is fine
      We've got to protect all our citizens fair
      So we'll send a battalion for everyone there
    
      And maybe we'll leave in a couple of years
      'Cause we're the Cops of the World, boys
      We're the Cops of the World
      Dump the reds in a pile, boys
    
      Dump the reds in a pile
      You'd better wipe of that smile, boys
      Better wipe off that smile
      We'll spit through the streets of the cities we wreck
    
      We'll find you a leader that you can't elect
      Those treaties we signed were a pain in the neck
      'Cause we're the Cops of the World, boys
      We're the Cops of the World

------
chrisbennet
Much of the worlds problems were created by US involvement. We (the US)
created the conditions that created ISIS for example (by invading Iraq). We
along with the British, overthrew the democratically elected government of
Iran in 1953 leading to the Iran we have today. Perhaps we should rethink this
"world policeman" role.

------
rev
As usual, google for the title to jump the paywall and read the full article.

